# Subs needed in INDY for 07/08 season



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

We are looking for subcontractors for the upcoming 07-08 snow season for in and around Indianapolis. Good pay and plenty of work. Contact either myself or Joe at 317-697-6721.


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

bump....Anyone?? It's getting closer!!


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

TTT please...


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*possibly*

Which side of town are you looking for? I am on the east side but I have a few of my own to tackle first. Give me a call & we willsee if maybe we can meet in the middle somewhere. 317-714-7775 Richie


----------



## droptine (Jul 6, 2007)

Are you on the west side? I'm looking for for some work in Avon Brownsburg area. 317-903-7579 cell. John.


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

Most of our stuff is on the Southeast side, and downtown. If still interested, give Joe a call at 317-697-6721. Thanks.


----------



## CHCSnowman (Nov 11, 2006)

droptine;430592 said:


> Are you on the west side? I'm looking for for some work in Avon Brownsburg area. 317-903-7579 cell. John.


John.......Email me at [email protected] if you still want some work in Avon area. I think the company I sub for still needs a bunch of trucks and they are good to work for!

Randy


----------

